# ودي اخر مجموعه من رسمي لحد دلوقت يارب تعجبكم ومستنيه رايكم



## +Nevena+ (2 مايو 2010)

هايو عليكوا كلكم


انا جيت ومعايا كام صوره كدا علي قدي
ودي اخر مجموعه رسمتها الفتره اللي فاتت دي
ويارب تعجبكم وهاستني رأيكم بصراحه
لو في اي شئ
عشان اتعلم وارسم احلي بعد كدا
احب اسمع اي تعليق ونقد واكيد طبعا هاستفاد منه


واسيبكم من الصور بقي​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (2 مايو 2010)

موهبة جميلة اختي نيفين

بإنتظار بقية إبداعاتك

الرب يبارك موهبتك .


----------



## happy angel (3 مايو 2010)




----------



## candy shop (3 مايو 2010)

تسلم ابدك يا قمر

حلوووين جدااااااااااااا
​


----------



## grges monir (3 مايو 2010)

حلوين نيفين
انتى بتعرفى قىالرسم بقى جنب الشعر
اللهم لاحسد ههههههه
​


----------



## hangel999 (3 مايو 2010)

مرسى قوى على الصور دى وربنا يزيدك كمان وكمان


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 مايو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> موهبة جميلة اختي نيفين
> 
> بإنتظار بقية إبداعاتك
> 
> الرب يبارك موهبتك .


 

ميرسي كيرلس 
علي مشاركتك الرقيقه
يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 مايو 2010)

happy angel قال:


>


 

ميرسي يا اجمل هابي علي تشرفيك للموضوع
وتواجدك العطر
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## meero (3 مايو 2010)

حلوين خالص == نيفين
ربنا يباركك ويستخدم موهبتك لمجده


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مايو 2010)

جميله جدا يا نيفين 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Mason (5 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2010)




----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 مايو 2010)

*صور حلوه جدا

معانا فنانه كبيره

شكرا ليكي يا نوفا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

*جميلة جدا*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> تسلم ابدك يا قمر​
> 
> حلوووين جدااااااااااااا​


 

ميرسي يا اجمل كاندي
علي مشاركتك الرقيقه
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 مايو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> حلوين نيفين
> 
> انتى بتعرفى قىالرسم بقى جنب الشعر
> اللهم لاحسد ههههههه​


 

بطل حسد وقر يا واد انت
دي مجرد هوايات بحاول اخرجها
هههههههههههههه
وميرسي ياجرجس 
علي مشاركتك
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 مايو 2010)

hangel999 قال:


> مرسى قوى على الصور دى وربنا يزيدك كمان وكمان


 

ميرسي لحضورك ومشاركتك
اسعدني تواجدك
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 مايو 2010)

meero قال:


> حلوين خالص == نيفين
> ربنا يباركك ويستخدم موهبتك لمجده


 

ميرسي يا ميرو
الاحلي تواجدك ومشاركتك
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 مايو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> جميله جدا يا نيفين
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

ميرسي يا كيرو علي مشاركتك
دايما مشجعني بتواجدك العطر
في صفحتي
يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


>


 

ميرسي يا جميله 
علي تواجدك العطر
ومشاركتك الجميله
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


 

ميرسي يا كليمو
علي تصميمك الرائع دا
يسوع يبارك عمل ايديك
ويستخدمتك لمجد اسمه القدوسه
اسعدني تواجدك
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *صور حلوه جدا​*
> 
> *معانا فنانه كبيره*​
> 
> *شكرا ليكي يا نوفا*​


 

ميرسي كتير يا ميكو
انت اللي انسان ذوق بجد
اسعدني تواجدك العطر لصفحتي
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## just member (18 مايو 2010)

*مثل السكر يا نيفين
تسلم ايدك عن جد
ربنا يبارك موهبتك

*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا للصور الرائعه جدا

الرب يبارككم​
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *مثل السكر يا نيفين*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك عن جد*
> *ربنا يبارك موهبتك*
> **​


 

ميرسي يا جوجو 
علي مشاركتك الرقيقه
وتشجيعك
يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك
اسعدني مرورك​


----------



## magedrn (23 أغسطس 2010)

حلوة اوووووى الصور يا نيفين


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسي يا ماجد
نورت يا باشا بمرورك
ومشاركتك الجميله
يسوع يرعاك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مايو 2012)

*رااااااااوعاااااااااااااااااااااا عايذا تدريب على الادين ذى كدا-- بس هى اصلن صعبه-- بس جميييييله و ساكتا و مدكنه -- شجعتينى يا نيفو *


----------



## zama (26 مايو 2012)

حلو  ..

ليه بتقولي إن دي *أخر مجموعة* ، ليه مش هتجيبِ تاني معاكي ؟؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *رااااااااوعاااااااااااااااااااااا عايذا تدريب على الادين ذى كدا-- بس هى اصلن صعبه-- بس جميييييله و ساكتا و مدكنه -- شجعتينى يا نيفو *



ميرسي يا قمر 
انا بتدرب اهو وربنا يسهل بقي





zama قال:


> حلو  ..
> 
> ليه بتقولي إن دي *أخر مجموعة* ، ليه مش هتجيبِ تاني معاكي ؟؟



لا اقصد اخر مجموعه رسمتها في الفتره دي

ربنا يسهل يا مينا وارسم تاني
وازهقكم برسوماتي ههههههههههههه


----------

